# Lower PECOS River Camping



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

TRIP REPORT 12-21-2020:

Myself and my CBR pup â€œKatieâ€ launched a 17â€™-0â€ flat bottom boat with 37 HP mud motor at Box Canyon boat ramp just north of Del Rio, TX.
I motored NW thru Lake Amistad past buoy 29 until the entrance of the Rio Grande River. Continuing up river 
on the Rio Grande from there I meet the Pecos River and turned on it continuing farther up river 6 miles to my camping spot. 

10.5 miles from boat ramp to buoy 29 in the lake (wide open water)
11.3 miles from buoy 29 to the Rio Grande river (moderately open water)
10.1 miles from start of Rio Grande to Pecos river
6.8 mile up river on Pecos to camping spot

Weather was perfect and the scenery was enjoyable for me.

Lake Amistad, the Rio Grande river and Pecos river are all at record low levels so I knew it would be interesting.
The 10.1 miles on the actual Rio Grande river was the most interesting. At some spots the river was maybe 15 yards wide,
some spots had heavy currents and small rapids, other spots iâ€™m running a ways in 3 inches of water with my skeg in the mud,
and the whole way a 3 or 4 story vertical cliff was on one side of the river or the other.

1 time I messed up and purposely got off plane to take a break, burn a cigg., consume a beverage and take a picture. I had to let 
current take me downriver 3/8 of a mile or so to deeper water so I could get back on plane. I was over loaded with gear in my 
boat to get on plane in shallow water. I needed about a 1â€™-0â€ or so with the weight to get on plane.

Awesome trip. Katie really shined and was a good girl for the most part. She got in a scrap with a **** 2am one nite and lost.
She chased it along a cliff on the Pecos river and all I heard was growling, scraping, hissing and then a â€œsplashâ€. Katie is in the water.
Luckily the **** was not on her in the water. She swam 50 yds to a gorge to get back on land and NOW I have a wet pup in my tent with me.

I donâ€™t know how to caption each photo so Iâ€™ll list here:

1	Katie â€“ Lake Amistad
2	Katie â€“ Rio Grande River
3	Seminole Canyon silted in
4	Rio Grande river @ Pecos river
5	Aerial view
6	HWY 90 view
7	Katie doing what she does
8	Sunset at camping spot


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Love that Area


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool trip and great pics. That is what it is all about. Get out and forget about everything except what you are doing. Last time I was on the Rio Grande was in Boy Scouts in 1972, near Reagan Canyon and Black Gap Wilderness area. We were on a private ranch then for a week, exploring small native american cliff caves and looking for fossils. Still logged in the old memory bank in my noggin like it was yesterday. River was up then and muddy.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Great pictures


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

Very nice and thanks. Looks like you had great weather


----------



## redfishn03 (Mar 23, 2010)

What a nice place to be thanks for the tour


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

That is some beautiful country there.


----------



## ROBD21 (Dec 11, 2013)

Awesome pics! Where did you camp?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. How have you been doing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

That is a beautiful oasis out there.


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was a Border Patrol Agent in that area 25 years ago. Those photos bring back great memories. Thanks for posting.


----------

